# Noobie cycling questions



## DirtyFilter (Dec 24, 2017)

]Hi guys/ gyals.com
Fishless cycling my 115 
Here is my latest readings been three weeks going.
Fx6 with an Eheim 2217 
Should I do a partial WC or let it ride for a week.
Any help appreciated.using prime when topping up .
Ordered some ttss for some additional bacteria.havent added any ammonia.
Eheim had some established media in canister.but just bottom rings.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

You could go ahead and do a water change and it wouldn't affect anything negatively. You have a pretty high level of nitrite and nitrates which are going to have to come down before fish can be added, to zero in the case of the nitrites.


----------



## DirtyFilter (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank you did just that. Bout 40% change will do a test in the mornings and report back.temperatue I've had steady at 82/83 degree's for awhile now.since I started..
Thanks for reply.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

No problem, glad to help


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't top up the tank. Better to remove water whenever you add water. Can you wait for the weekly change? Or cover the tank to reduce evaporation.


----------



## DirtyFilter (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank you for that advice as well.will do.
Put lids on. there the roofer style sheets joey.diy style.
Here's this morning test .


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

At this point in my cycle I started doing water changes every day or two to keep nitrites down. You don't want nitrites to get too high or it could negatively effect the growth of the bacteria.


----------



## DirtyFilter (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks for the tip will do.
Draining again I go.
Will update Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

Every time you do a water change add a little bit more ammonia back to keep the level around 1-2 ppm. In another week or two you should see the nitrites start to drop, once ammonia and nitrites are both zero after 24 hours your cycle is done.


----------



## DirtyFilter (Dec 24, 2017)

This was after another 40% dump.
Crazy flow rate in this set-up.
So i checked quite early.


----------



## DirtyFilter (Dec 24, 2017)

gillmanjr said:


> Every time you do a water change add a little bit more ammonia back to keep the level around 1-2 ppm. In another week or two you should see the nitrites start to drop, once ammonia and nitrites are both zero after 24 hours your cycle is done.


Easier to buy a gun in my area then it is to find ammonia.without surfactants.lol.fish food it is


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

If you have an Ace hardware in your area they sell the Ace brand of janitorial ammonia which is without surfactants.


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

They sell ammonium chloride on Amazon, the brand is Fritz Aquatics. Its cheap. The good thing about using it is you can dose the tank precisely to get the exact concentration of ammonia that you want. Can't do that with fish food. Plus the food takes time to break down into ammonia. I don't know how much time but I'm pretty sure its at least a day or two.


----------



## DirtyFilter (Dec 24, 2017)

Holy Moly.im just about there eh.??.
Should I do another w/c or am I good to go get some new family members.


----------



## DirtyFilter (Dec 24, 2017)

Bumped my heater down a bit.Now that I'm nearing the end.gonna give the ammonia a day or two to drop hopefully to near zero.should I add any additives to the water before I put my first batch of cichlids in.
Tetra safe start plus? Or any stability? Thanks for the help.


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

I'd recommend ordering the ammonia and dosing to 1-2 ppm again, once the tank can completely process the ammonia in 24 hrs then I would feel safe adding fish. You should definitely have a clear ammonia reading of zero before adding any fish.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

You should be processing 2ppm of ammonia in 24 hours before adding any fish, that assures your biological filtration can handle the load. If it takes a couple of days then you've still got some waiting to do.


----------



## DirtyFilter (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm in no rush.still under a month.
Found some ammonia at my Home Hardware.
I'll give it another dose and report back.
24 hrs 2ppm will see.


----------



## DirtyFilter (Dec 24, 2017)

Tuesday morning added 2ppm.post back tomorrow morning.


----------



## DirtyFilter (Dec 24, 2017)

All cycled and ready.Tanks" again for all your help.
Fish shopping.Tomorrow.Toronto has many amazing cichlid specific stores.wont be hard to build a show tank :thumb:


----------

